# Lightweight alumnium ladder stand



## ssmith (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking for source of stand easy to move- tubular alumnium or whatever-12' or higher


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 4, 2010)

ssmith said:


> Looking for source of stand easy to move- tubular alumnium or whatever-12' or higher



That's called a climber. 

By time they use enough material to meet safety tolerances, even aluminum is not going to be that light in total weight to make a ladder stand easy to move.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Check out Sportsmans Guide...They have several models
around 50lbs you could set up by yourself, if you had to....

www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## captainhook (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to have an API Aluminum ladder that was awesome. Very comfortable and easy to move. The guy we used to lease our land from ran over it with a skidder. I was just looking to see if they still made them but since they hooked up with BPS it looks like they are all steel. It was expensive, probably why they quit with them.


----------

